# Webster Co Shltr WV-blk senior, medical problem...due to be PTS 6/17



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

GSD FOLKS NEED HELP FAST BEAUTIFUL SHEPARD NEEDS MEDICAL HELP NOW IF NO HELP WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP TOMARROW .WE NEED A RESCUE TO STEP UP TODAY CALL TAMMY BARR RESCUE CORDINATOR NOW540 539 1155

Information from Tammy Barr (shelter rescue coordinator)is that this boy was an OS and is around 10 yrs old. He is having 'balance' issues from a comment on another posting...there is a $500 MEDICAL pledge on him for RESCUE PULL... No information on the possible source of 'balance' issue... vestibular? stroke? hips? But what is known is this boy WILL BE EUTHANIZED without someone to adopt, foster or rescue pull. All that was said is that he was raised by an older couple and hasn't been around kids. . .I am just GUESSING but maybe the owners were unable to afford vetting... they 'cried like a baby' when they left him at the shelter. Whatever the reason, it's just heartbreaking to see a senior gent like this boy lose his life abandoned by his family. 

He is in Webster County Shelter WV... a very rural shelter that is currently over run with dogs and out of space. CONTACT; TAMMY BARR - (540)539- 1155 , Rescue Coordinator ASAP...


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Is there a website link (not facebook) for sharing/info?


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

Per Tammy Barr: "No we do not as of yet (have website)we do no adoptions everything must go to a rescue .per the county rules however if they really want a dog i will make it happen .i will either run it thru a local to them rescue or i will run it thru mine"

This is a very rural shelter and is in desparate need of help in finding placement for these dogs. The rescue volunteers working with the shelter go to GREAT lengths to help save these animals.


----------



## NINADOG (Oct 3, 2014)

Webster County Humane Society
464 Oakvale Road
Webster Springs, WV 262888413 - View Map
Phone: (304) 847-7338


----------

